# National Minimum Draw Weight Listing By State



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

Gentlefolk...I recently made a couple vids regarding broadhead penetration from low poundage bows demonstrating just how lethal such can be and is however?...I miss-spoke in one of those videos regarding "Minimum Legal Draw Weights Nation Wide" stating 35#s was the lowest legal DW I knew of which?...is false...as it was readily brought to my attention that such is not the case in several states including Michigan which has "No Legal Set Minimum DW" and there are a few others states that regulate such by setting a "Minimum Cast Distance" for a bow to be of a legal power to hunt with.

Now I actually see the act of any states regulating and mandating any sort of "Legal Minimum Draw Weight" as a crying shame and the reasons are many including that the laws themselves could cause bow hunters to either wound game or not go hunting at all as what about the seasoned experienced older bow hunters out there who can no longer control a 40# bows as effectively as they once did anymore but have made more kills with a stick bow than cholera and more experience doing so than all law makers combined?...and the younger archers?...and the smaller framed female archers?...basically?...the less strong who all want to bow hunt and may very well have the capacity to light matches with a lesser weight bow but struggle to hit a bale with a 40# bow as the more experienced archers amidst us full well know what the effects of being just a few pounds over-bowed can and do have on an archers accuracy levels...especially of the non-sighted stick-bow variety.......and they'll do one of two things...wound deer or give up hunting...I'm of the opinion that big brother needs to keep their nose on their face when it comes to regulating things they actually know very little about...JMHO...but after all?...is this not America?...home of the free?..and land of the Brave enough to question authority especially when said authority is demonstrating a high level of ignorance as it pertains to making and enforcing laws regarding a matter they truly know very little about?....and hence the ultimate result and evidence of their ignorance results in set legal minimum draw weights which..."Vary From State-Too-State" 

Now that said?...maybe we can't change the current system....but we still have to deal with it....and how do American Bow Hunters feel when they drop big money on that bow of a lifetime and the draw weight of such was dictated by state law?.....and may be a few pounds more than they are comfortable or at their most proficient accuracy levels with or?...(worse yet)...what about the bow hunters who purchase a bow based on their home state min draw weight regulations but then get an opportunity to hunt a different state where their bows draw weight doesn't meet that states minimum draw weight?...and the list goes on...but my intent here is for US to make a list to combat the ignorance so that we can make informed purchase decisions where it comes to taking into consideration which states we may intend to hunt in the future and what requirements they each place on minimum draw weight and generate this list right here, right now....and for our convenience?...I'll list the staes right here, right now so you can copy and paste and just fill in the blanks if you are certain you know "The Legal Minimum DRAW WEIGHT/ARROW CAST" requirements set by your home states law makers and I'll start....

Alabama-
Alaska-
Arizona-
Arkansas-
California-
Colorado-
Connecticut-
Delaware-
Florida-35#s
Georgia-
Hawaii=
Idaho-
Illinois-
Indiana-
Iowa-
Kansas-
Kentucky-
Louisiana-
Maine-
Maryland-
Massachusetts-
Michigan-
Minnesota-
Mississippi-
Missouri-
Montana-
Nebraska-
Nevada-
New Hampshire-
New Jersey-
New Mexico-
New York-
North Carolina-
North Dakota-
Ohio-
Oklahoma-
Oregon-
Pennsylvania=
Rhode Island-
South Carolina-
South Dakota-
Tennessee-
Texas-
Utah-
Vermont-
Virginia-
Washington-
West Virginia-
Wisconsin-
Wyoming-

So just copy and paste the list of states adding your states minimum legal draw weight/arrow cast requirements and?...we'll have an anti-ignorance list that might become a sticky so anyone can know if they are of legal draw weight "in any given state" with a click of the mouse.  

L8R, Bill. :cool2:


----------



## zonic (Aug 12, 2013)

Alabama-
Alaska-
Arizona-
Arkansas-
California-
Colorado-
Connecticut-
Delaware-
Florida-35#s
Georgia-
Hawaii=
Idaho-
Illinois-
Indiana-
Iowa-
Kansas-
Kentucky-
Louisiana-
Maine-
Maryland-
Massachusetts-
Michigan-
Minnesota-
Mississippi-
Missouri-
Montana-
Nebraska-
Nevada-
New Hampshire-
New Jersey-
New Mexico-
New York-
North Carolina-
North Dakota-
Ohio-
Oklahoma-
Oregon-
Pennsylvania-35#s
Rhode Island-
South Carolina-
South Dakota-
Tennessee-
Texas-
Utah-
Vermont-
Virginia-
Washington-
West Virginia-
Wisconsin-
Wyoming-


----------



## jk918 (Jan 17, 2011)

How do I see your videos did u use a compound or recurve for testing


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

Alabama-
Alaska-
Arizona-
Arkansas-
California-
Colorado-
Connecticut-
Delaware-
Florida-35#s
Georgia-
Hawaii=
Idaho-
Illinois-
Indiana-
Iowa-
Kansas-
Kentucky-
Louisiana-
Maine-
Maryland-
Massachusetts-
Michigan-
Minnesota - 30#
Mississippi-
Missouri-
Montana-
Nebraska-
Nevada-
New Hampshire-
New Jersey-
New Mexico-
New York-
North Carolina-
North Dakota-
Ohio-
Oklahoma-
Oregon-
Pennsylvania=
Rhode Island-
South Carolina-
South Dakota-
Tennessee-
Texas-
Utah-
Vermont-
Virginia-
Washington-
West Virginia-
Wisconsin-
Wyoming-


----------



## zonic (Aug 12, 2013)

Alabama-
Alaska-
Arizona-
Arkansas-
California-
Colorado-
Connecticut-
Delaware-
Florida-35#s
Georgia-
Hawaii-
Idaho-
Illinois-
Indiana-
Iowa-
Kansas-
Kentucky-
Louisiana-
Maine-
Maryland-
Massachusetts-
Michigan-
Minnesota - 30#
Mississippi-
Missouri-
Montana-
Nebraska-
Nevada-
New Hampshire-
New Jersey-
New Mexico-
New York-
North Carolina-
North Dakota-
Ohio-
Oklahoma-
Oregon-
Pennsylvania-35#s
Rhode Island-
South Carolina-
South Dakota-
Tennessee-
Texas-
Utah-
Vermont-
Virginia-
Washington-
West Virginia-
Wisconsin-
Wyoming-


----------



## CntryBoy406 (Jan 6, 2015)

Alabama-
Alaska-
Arizona-
Arkansas-
California-
Colorado-
Connecticut-
Delaware-
Florida-35#s
Georgia-
Hawaii-
Idaho-
Illinois-
Indiana-
Iowa-
Kansas-
Kentucky-
Louisiana-
Maine-
Maryland-
Massachusetts-
Michigan-
Minnesota - 30#
Mississippi-
Missouri-
Montana-
Nebraska-
Nevada-
New Hampshire-
New Jersey-
New Mexico-
New York-
North Carolina-
North Dakota-
Ohio-
Oklahoma-
Oregon-
Pennsylvania-35#s
Rhode Island-
South Carolina-
South Dakota-
Tennessee-
Texas-
Utah-
Vermont-
Virginia-
Washington-
West Virginia-
Wisconsin-
Wyoming-40#


----------



## CntryBoy406 (Jan 6, 2015)

I live in Wyoming and shoot a 35# bow but have a 31.5-32" draw. That would put me close if not over 40# right, but how do I prove if needed? My thought is that I'd be listed in the over 40# range and able to hunt of I chose. 

Thanks for any advice


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

Wow!....lookey there folks!....we only have (4) of the 50 states covered and we already have a whopping 10# spread from state-to-state...but those lawmakers wearing ties and spending their free time on the back 9 know what draw weight we should be hunting with? :BangHead:



jk918 said:


> How do I see your videos did u use a compound or recurve for testing


I used a 66"/32#@28" "D" shaped...straight up....no fancy high performance hybrid.....old fashioned..."longbow"...and the vids are posted at the following link....

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2411016


----------



## jeeckel (Mar 22, 2013)

cntryboy, the way its listed in idaho is that you need to be 40# at your draw length. and a 300 grain total arrow weight. so i guess if the law checked you they could make you scale the bow at your draw length? here in idaho i doubt if the law would go that far but who knows?


----------



## catman-do (Aug 17, 2014)

Alabama-
Alaska-
Arizona-
Arkansas-35# as of this year
California-
Colorado-
Connecticut-
Delaware-
Florida-35#s
Georgia-
Hawaii=
Idaho-
Illinois-
Indiana-
Iowa-
Kansas-
Kentucky-
Louisiana-
Maine-
Maryland-
Massachusetts-
Michigan-
Minnesota-
Mississippi-
Missouri-
Montana-
Nebraska-
Nevada-
New Hampshire-
New Jersey-
New Mexico-
New York-
North Carolina-
North Dakota-
Ohio-
Oklahoma-
Oregon-
Pennsylvania=
Rhode Island-
South Carolina-
South Dakota-
Tennessee-
Texas-
Utah-
Vermont-
Virginia-
Washington-
West Virginia-
Wisconsin-
Wyoming-


----------



## Tradbow Guy (Feb 9, 2007)

Alabama-
Alaska-
Arizona-
Arkansas-35# as of this year
California-
Colorado-
Connecticut-
Delaware-
Florida-35#s
Georgia-
Hawaii=
Idaho-
Illinois-
Indiana- 35#
Iowa-
Kansas-
Kentucky-
Louisiana-
Maine-
Maryland-
Massachusetts-
Michigan-
Minnesota-
Mississippi-
Missouri-
Montana-
Nebraska-
Nevada-
New Hampshire-
New Jersey-
New Mexico-
New York-
North Carolina-
North Dakota-
Ohio-
Oklahoma-
Oregon-
Pennsylvania=
Rhode Island-
South Carolina-
South Dakota-
Tennessee-
Texas-
Utah-
Vermont-
Virginia-
Washington-
West Virginia-
Wisconsin-
Wyoming-


----------



## cricman (Jul 27, 2009)

Alabama-
Alaska-
Arizona-
Arkansas-35# as of this year
California-
Colorado-
Connecticut-
Delaware-
Florida-35#s
Georgia-
Hawaii=
Idaho-
Illinois-
Indiana-
Iowa-
Kansas-
Kentucky-
Louisiana-
Maine-
Maryland-
Massachusetts-
Michigan-
Minnesota-
Mississippi-
Missouri-
Montana-
Nebraska-
Nevada-
New Hampshire-
New Jersey-
New Mexico-
New York-
North Carolina-
North Dakota-
Ohio-
Oklahoma-
Oregon-
Pennsylvania=
Rhode Island-
South Carolina-
South Dakota-
Tennessee-
Texas-No Set Limit (Formerly 40#)
Utah-
Vermont-
Virginia-
Washington-
West Virginia-
Wisconsin-
Wyoming-


cricman


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

If this is going to work you need to copy and past the _last_ post, otherwise there will not be a complete list at the end.


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

jeeckel said:


> cntryboy, the way its listed in idaho is that you need to be 40# at your draw length. and a 300 grain total arrow weight. so i guess if the law checked you they could make you scale the bow at your draw length? here in idaho i doubt if the law would go that far but who knows?


Yep...therein lies a few major flaws with this wide variety of state regs concerning draw weight bows and again speaks volumes of their ignorance as they don't even take into consideration that the bowhunters might be opting for recurves and longbows...or better yet?..."Self-Bows"....what Game Warden is carrying a scaled arrow and a legally calibrated scale around with them?...they're not...and why?....

Because they just want to see that factory spec sticker on the limb of your COMPOUND! 

So?...what happens when a new...lanky.....6'4" archer....with a 32" DL...is required to have 40#s @ 28"s marked on his short factory hunting recurve?

can you say "Many State Law Induced Wounded Deer"?...followed with a very aggravated archer who just gave up hunting?


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

Easykeeper said:


> If this is going to work you need to copy and past the _last_ post, otherwise there will not be a complete list at the end.


EK...I'll do my best to start editing "A Clean Listing" here soon...and if anyone wants to help stay on top of that that's would be great as well...meanwhile?....

I'm ecstatic to have just learned....I CAN HUNT MINNESOTA W/ MY 32# FALCO FORCE LONGBOW! :thumbs_up


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

This is updated. Copy and paste the most recent post, add your state.

Alabama-
Alaska-
Arizona-
Arkansas-35# as of this year
California-
Colorado-
Connecticut-
Delaware-
Florida-35#s
Georgia-
Hawaii-
Idaho-
Illinois-
Indiana-35#
Iowa-
Kansas-
Kentucky-
Louisiana-
Maine-
Maryland-
Massachusetts-
Michigan-
Minnesota - 30#
Mississippi-
Missouri-
Montana-
Nebraska-
Nevada-
New Hampshire-
New Jersey-
New Mexico-
New York-
North Carolina-
North Dakota-
Ohio-
Oklahoma-
Oregon-
Pennsylvania-35#s
Rhode Island-
South Carolina-
South Dakota-
Tennessee-
Texas-No Set Limit (Formerly 40#)Utah-
Vermont-
Virginia-
Washington-
West Virginia-
Wisconsin-
Wyoming-40#


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

JINKSTER said:


> EK...I'll do my best to start editing "A Clean Listing" here soon...and if anyone wants to help stay on top of that that's would be great as well...meanwhile?....
> 
> I'm ecstatic to have just learned....I CAN HUNT MINNESOTA W/ MY 32# FALCO FORCE LONGBOW! :thumbs_up


You ever get up this way, I'll put you in a stand over a nice food plot. Bring plenty of long underwear...:wink:


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

Here we go...please just...

1. Copy the list
2. Paste it into your new response/post
3. Add your states min DW
4. Submit

This.....

*Alabama-
Alaska-
Arizona-
Arkansas-35# as of this year
California-
Colorado-
Connecticut-
Delaware-
Florida-35#s
Georgia-
Hawaii=
Idaho-
Illinois-
Indiana- 35#
Iowa-
Kansas-
Kentucky-
Louisiana-
Maine-
Maryland-
Massachusetts-
Michigan-No Set Limit
Minnesota-
Mississippi-
Missouri-
Montana-
Nebraska-
Nevada-
New Hampshire-
New Jersey-
New Mexico-
New York-
North Carolina-
North Dakota-
Ohio-
Oklahoma-
Oregon-
Pennsylvania=
Rhode Island-
South Carolina-
South Dakota-
Tennessee-
Texas-No Set Limit (Formerly 40#)
Utah-
Vermont-
Virginia-
Washington-
West Virginia-
Wisconsin-
Wyoming- *


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

Alabama-
Alaska-
Arizona-
Arkansas-35# as of this year
California-
Colorado-
Connecticut-
Delaware-
Florida-35#s
Georgia-
Hawaii-
Idaho-
Illinois-
Indiana-35#
Iowa-
Kansas-
Kentucky-
Louisiana-
Maine-
Maryland-
Massachusetts-
Michigan-
Minnesota - 30#
Mississippi-
Missouri-
Montana-
Nebraska-
Nevada-
New Hampshire-
New Jersey-
New Mexico-
New York-
North Carolina-
North Dakota-
Ohio-
Oklahoma-
Oregon-
Pennsylvania-35#s
Rhode Island-
South Carolina-
South Dakota-
Tennessee-
Texas-No Set Limit (Formerly 40#)
Utah-
Vermont-
Virginia-
Washington-
West Virginia-
Wisconsin-
Wyoming-40#


----------



## cricman (Jul 27, 2009)

Alabama-
Alaska-
Arizona-
Arkansas-35# as of this year
California-
Colorado-
Connecticut-
Delaware-
Florida-35#s
Georgia-
Hawaii-
Idaho-
Illinois-
Indiana-35#
Iowa-
Kansas-
Kentucky-
Louisiana-
Maine-
Maryland-
Massachusetts-
Michigan-
Minnesota - 30#
Mississippi-
Missouri-
Montana-
Nebraska-
Nevada-
New Hampshire-
New Jersey-
New Mexico-
New York-
North Carolina-
North Dakota-
Ohio-
Oklahoma-30# for compound / 40# for recurve, longbow or selfbow
Oregon-
Pennsylvania-35#s
Rhode Island-
South Carolina-
South Dakota-
Tennessee-
Texas-No Set Limit (Formerly 40#)
Utah-
Vermont-
Virginia-
Washington-
West Virginia-
Wisconsin-
Wyoming-40#


----------



## RoscoeP23 (Feb 27, 2013)

BC. Canada is 40# @28"


----------



## drawemback (Dec 6, 2006)

Alabama-
Alaska-
Arizona-
Arkansas-35# as of this year
California-
Colorado-
Connecticut-
Delaware-
Florida-35#s
Georgia-
Hawaii-
Idaho-
Illinois-
Indiana-35#
Iowa-
Kansas-
Kentucky-
Louisiana-
Maine-
Maryland-
Massachusetts-
Michigan-
Minnesota - 30#
Mississippi-
Missouri-
Montana-
Nebraska-
Nevada-
New Hampshire-
New Jersey-
New Mexico-
New York-
North Carolina-40#
North Dakota-
Ohio-
Oklahoma-30# for compound / 40# for recurve, longbow or selfbow
Oregon-
Pennsylvania-35#s
Rhode Island-
South Carolina-
South Dakota-
Tennessee-
Texas-No Set Limit (Formerly 40#)
Utah-
Vermont-
Virginia-
Washington-
West Virginia-
Wisconsin-
Wyoming-40#


----------



## Tradbow Guy (Feb 9, 2007)

JINKSTER said:


> Yep...therein lies a few major flaws with this wide variety of state regs concerning draw weight bows and again speaks volumes of their ignorance as they don't even take into consideration that the bowhunters might be opting for recurves and longbows...or better yet?..."Self-Bows"....what Game Warden is carrying a scaled arrow and a legally calibrated scale around with them?...they're not...and why?....
> 
> Because they just want to see that factory spec sticker on the limb of your COMPOUND!
> 
> ...


This sort of hits on something I was wondering about. If you have a 35# @28" stamped on your bow but your longer DL makes it 40# and your state requires 40#, would they consider you hunting with too light of a bow? I have a feeling you would be in trouble int he field in this situation and would probably find yourself in court clearing it up.


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

Tradbow Guy said:


> This sort of hits on something I was wondering about. If you have a 35# @28" stamped on your bow but your longer DL makes it 40# and your state requires 40#, would they consider you hunting with too light of a bow? I have a feeling you would be in trouble int he field in this situation and would probably find yourself in court clearing it up.


It would be interesting to hear a Conservation Officer's take on this. I assume they would go with what is marked on the bow since they only have the hunter's word that they draw longer.

They also probably don't have a scale on them.


----------



## Tradbow Guy (Feb 9, 2007)

Easykeeper said:


> It would be interesting to hear a Conservation Officer's take on this. I assume they would go with what is marked on the bow since they only have the hunter's word that they draw longer.
> 
> They also probably don't have a scale on them.


That is what I was thinking. Im sure once you were in the court you could prove your case and be let off. But sure would suck to have your bow confiscated and have to go through the courts over a misunderstanding.


----------



## Nicholas Sexton (Dec 2, 2014)

Alabama-
Alaska-
Arizona-
Arkansas-35# as of this year
California-
Colorado-
Connecticut-
Delaware-
Florida-35#s
Georgia-
Hawaii-
Idaho-
Illinois-
Indiana-35#
Iowa-
Kansas-
Kentucky-
Louisiana-
Maine-
Maryland-
Massachusetts-
Michigan-
Minnesota - 30#
Mississippi-
Missouri-
Montana-
Nebraska-
Nevada-
New Hampshire-
New Jersey-
New Mexico-
New York-
North Carolina-40#
North Dakota-
Ohio-40#
Oklahoma-30# for compound / 40# for recurve, longbow or selfbow
Oregon-
Pennsylvania-35#s
Rhode Island-
South Carolina-
South Dakota-
Tennessee-
Texas-No Set Limit (Formerly 40#)
Utah-
Vermont-
Virginia-
Washington-
West Virginia-
Wisconsin-
Wyoming-40#


----------



## tacklebox80 (Feb 11, 2014)

Alabama-
Alaska-
Arizona-
Arkansas-35# as of this year
California-
Colorado-
Connecticut-
Delaware-
Florida-35#s
Georgia-
Hawaii-
Idaho-
Illinois-
Indiana-35#
Iowa-
Kansas-no minimum (formerly 45#)
Kentucky-
Louisiana-
Maine-
Maryland-
Massachusetts-
Michigan-
Minnesota - 30#
Mississippi-
Missouri-
Montana-
Nebraska-
Nevada-
New Hampshire-
New Jersey-
New Mexico-
New York-
North Carolina-40#
North Dakota-
Ohio-
Oklahoma-30# for compound / 40# for recurve, longbow or selfbow
Oregon-
Pennsylvania-35#s
Rhode Island-
South Carolina-
South Dakota-
Tennessee-
Texas-No Set Limit (Formerly 40#)
Utah-
Vermont-
Virginia-
Washington-
West Virginia-
Wisconsin-
Wyoming-40#


----------



## UtahIdahoHunter (Mar 27, 2008)

Alabama-
Alaska-
Arizona-
Arkansas-35# as of this year
California-
Colorado-
Connecticut-
Delaware-
Florida-35#s
Georgia-
Hawaii-
Idaho-40#
Illinois-
Indiana-35#
Iowa-
Kansas-no minimum (formerly 45#)
Kentucky-
Louisiana-
Maine-
Maryland-
Massachusetts-
Michigan-
Minnesota - 30#
Mississippi-
Missouri-
Montana-
Nebraska-
Nevada-
New Hampshire-
New Jersey-
New Mexico-
New York-
North Carolina-40#
North Dakota-
Ohio-
Oklahoma-30# for compound / 40# for recurve, longbow or selfbow
Oregon-
Pennsylvania-35#s
Rhode Island-
South Carolina-
South Dakota-
Tennessee-
Texas-No Set Limit (Formerly 40#)
Utah-40#
Vermont-
Virginia-
Washington-
West Virginia-
Wisconsin-
Wyoming-40#


----------



## jeeckel (Mar 22, 2013)

BC. Canada is 40# @28" so does this mean if you dont have at least a 28" draw you cant hunt????


----------



## Tradbow Guy (Feb 9, 2007)

jeeckel said:


> BC. Canada is 40# @28" so does this mean if you dont have at least a 28" draw you cant hunt????


No, it means you have to have a bow that draws 40# at 28", reguardless of what your DL is. Which would mean the minimum for someone like me would be 50#.


----------



## jeeckel (Mar 22, 2013)

so then the minimum for somebody with a 26" draw would be 35#? so that means the minimum draw weight changes from person to person??


----------



## rickstix (Nov 11, 2009)

It would probably be easier if a few folks searched online and knocked out a block of states at a time...this way seems to promise a lot more pages...but I suppose the last page could become the sticky. 

Also…there could be a footnote section with the precise wording being used…and with the date of same…and/or a link. Laws change…and there’s a story in there somewhere…namely the who? and why?

Some states do go by what’s marked on the bow…no matter if the person’s draw length is over or under the marked distance…and this is certainly an elephant in the room...that portrays ignorance as a virtue.

All states are not going to agree…but all do not have the same species of game…so some room for understanding exists. That said, the states that have no limit clearly take wounding off the table…and IMO it is only reasonable to do so, because wounding is not a governing factor with any other method of hunting. It is certainly the least desirable result and the majority of the population should be given credit for having the intelligence to proceed reasonably in accomplishing the task in which they’ve made an investment.

Those who shouldn’t be hunting is a subject in itself…and virtually impossible to regulate.

End of rant…last day on my license…I’m out of here. Rick.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

jeeckel said:


> BC. Canada is 40# @28" so does this mean if you dont have at least a 28" draw you cant hunt????


I believe it's 40# at your DL or 28" which ever is longer. I've never seen a CO with a scale though so I have no problem bringing my [email protected]" bow out.
What is really crappy is that is the minimum for all ages and species. So if you want to take your kid rabbit hunting, they have to be shooting a 40# bow.

Personally I wouldn't worry about it since as I said, I've never seen a CO with a scale.

-Grant


----------



## jeeckel (Mar 22, 2013)

i dont worry about it much either. idaho fish and game laws seem to leave alot of gray area. so its just nice to know the real deal when a person needs to prove a point to them. lol. interesting that staes are quite different


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

Tradbow Guy said:


> Alabama-
> Alaska-
> Arizona-
> Arkansas-35# as of this year
> ...


:grin: When hunting with a bow, no person shall use:
(i)Long bows with less than forty pounds of drawing tension at a twenty-eight inch draw;
(ii) Recurved bows with less than thirty- five (35) pounds of drawing tension; or
(iii) Compound bows with less than thirty


----------



## Pitty2617 (Mar 27, 2010)

Alabama-
Alaska-
Arizona-
Arkansas-35# as of this year
California-
Colorado-
Connecticut-
Delaware-
Florida-35#s
Georgia-
Hawaii-
Idaho-40#
Illinois-
Indiana-35#
Iowa-
Kansas-no minimum (formerly 45#)
Kentucky-No minimum
Louisiana-
Maine-
Maryland-
Massachusetts-
Michigan-
Minnesota - 30#
Mississippi-
Missouri-
Montana-
Nebraska-
Nevada-
New Hampshire-
New Jersey-
New Mexico-
New York-
North Carolina-40#
North Dakota-
Ohio-
Oklahoma-30# for compound / 40# for recurve, longbow or selfbow
Oregon-
Pennsylvania-35#s
Rhode Island-
South Carolina-
South Dakota-
Tennessee-
Texas-No Set Limit (Formerly 40#)
Utah-40#
Vermont-
Virginia-
Washington-
West Virginia-
Wisconsin-
Wyoming-40#


----------



## rickstix (Nov 11, 2009)

grantmac said:


> I believe it's 40# at your DL or 28" which ever is longer. I've never seen a CO with a scale though so I have no problem bringing my [email protected]" bow out.
> What is really crappy is that is the minimum for all ages and species. So if you want to take your kid rabbit hunting, they have to be shooting a 40# bow.
> 
> Personally I wouldn't worry about it since as I said, I've never seen a CO with a scale.
> ...


Tried searching BC’s specific game laws…not completely successful…but came across a site “Bow Hunting in Canada”. There it relates: “Specific regulations regarding draw weights and broadheads will vary based on the province. Saskatchewan, for example, requires any big-game hunter to have a bow with a draw weight set at more than 40 pounds with broadheads measuring more than 7/8 inches in diameter.”

Here, as with every other game law I have read on bowhunting it refers to big game hunting. I have never seen a specified draw weight for small game...but that's the type of information that could make having a link even more worthwhile. Rick.


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

Just got home from Church and Wow!...Great Job everyone and Thanks!...Looks like we need quite a few more blanks filled in so keep up the good work and again?..

Thanks!...at the end of this?...I think everyone will benefit from having a comprehensive list of states and their min Draw Weight Requirements for Bow Hunters.

and what the heck is up with Oklahoma?...30#s for wheelies but then they jack it too 40#s for longbows and recurves?...what are they thinking?:mg:


----------



## Tradbow Guy (Feb 9, 2007)

rattus58 said:


> :grin: When hunting with a bow, no person shall use:
> (i)Long bows with less than forty pounds of drawing tension at a twenty-eight inch draw;
> (ii) Recurved bows with less than thirty- five (35) pounds of drawing tension; or
> (iii) Compound bows with less than thirty


Trying to find an online version of my reg book right now. Sure hope it dont word it like that. That would put me at a min 50# draw weight for hunting.


----------



## Tradbow Guy (Feb 9, 2007)

Legal equipment includes long bows, compound bows or recurve bows and arrows.

The bow must have a pull of at least 35 pounds.

Arrows must be tipped with broadheads that are metal, metal-edged, or napped flint, chert or obsidian. Poisoned or exploding arrows are illegal.

This is all mine says. Kind of bummer about the exploding arrows though LOL j/k.


----------



## MGF (Oct 27, 2012)

grantmac said:


> I believe it's 40# at your DL or 28" which ever is longer. I've never seen a CO with a scale though so I have no problem bringing my [email protected]" bow out.
> What is really crappy is that is the minimum for all ages and species. So if you want to take your kid rabbit hunting, they have to be shooting a 40# bow.
> 
> Personally I wouldn't worry about it since as I said, I've never seen a CO with a scale.
> ...


Our deer hunting regulations and small game regulations each have their own equipment requirements.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

JINKSTER said:


> and what the heck is up with Oklahoma?...30#s for wheelies but then they jack it too 40#s for longbows and recurves?...what are they thinking?:mg:


In terms of stored energy that makes total sense. Not saying I agree, but it is a lot more logical than some.



MGF said:


> Our deer hunting regulations and small game regulations each have their own equipment requirements.


Not for archery here, all one set of DW rules. For firearms yes there are different rules.
However my specific region has eastern cottontail and domestic rabbits listed as an invasive pest, so you can hunt them any way you please. I have a few friends that use hawks and falcons. It makes for a great spectator sport.

-Grant


----------



## Tradbow Guy (Feb 9, 2007)

grantmac said:


> In terms of stored energy that makes total sense. Not saying I agree, but it is a lot more logical than some.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im not sure about all small game since I only squirrel hunt but I know you can hunt squirrels with whatever you want here. You are not allowed to use high powered rifles to deer hunt but its perfectly legal to drop a squirrel with an ak-16 lol.


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

Okay..Just got "Nevada" in from another site....

*Alabama-
Alaska-
Arizona-
Arkansas-35# as of this year
California-
Colorado-
Connecticut-
Delaware-
Florida-35#s
Georgia-
Hawaii-
Idaho-40#
Illinois-
Indiana-35#
Iowa-
Kansas-no minimum (formerly 45#)
Kentucky-No minimum
Louisiana-
Maine-
Maryland-
Massachusetts-
Michigan-
Minnesota - 30#
Mississippi-
Missouri-
Montana-
Nebraska-
Nevada- Must be able to send a 400 grn arrow 150 yrds. (Note: Poster claims to have surpassed that mark,with a 35 lb recurve,shooting a 500 grn arrow.)
New Hampshire-
New Jersey-
New Mexico-
New York-
North Carolina-40#
North Dakota-
Ohio-
Oklahoma-30# for compound / 40# for recurve, longbow or selfbow
Oregon-
Pennsylvania-35#s
Rhode Island-
South Carolina-
South Dakota-
Tennessee-
Texas-No Set Limit (Formerly 40#)
Utah-40#
Vermont-
Virginia-
Washington-
West Virginia-
Wisconsin-
Wyoming-40# *


----------



## GEREP (May 6, 2003)

Alabama-
Alaska-
Arizona-
Arkansas-35# as of this year
California-
Colorado-
Connecticut-
Delaware-
Florida-35#s
Georgia-
Hawaii-
Idaho-40#
Illinois-
Indiana-35#
Iowa-
Kansas-no minimum (formerly 45#)
Kentucky-No minimum
Louisiana-
Maine-
Maryland-
Massachusetts-
*Michigan- No Minimum*
Minnesota - 30#
Mississippi-
Missouri-
Montana-
Nebraska-
Nevada- Must be able to send a 400 grn arrow 150 yrds. (Note: Poster claims to have surpassed that mark,with a 35 lb recurve,shooting a 500 grn arrow.)
New Hampshire-
New Jersey-
New Mexico-
New York-
North Carolina-40#
North Dakota-
Ohio-
Oklahoma-30# for compound / 40# for recurve, longbow or selfbow
Oregon-
Pennsylvania-35#s
Rhode Island-
South Carolina-
South Dakota-
Tennessee-
Texas-No Set Limit (Formerly 40#)
Utah-40#
Vermont-
Virginia-
Washington-
West Virginia-
Wisconsin-
Wyoming-40#


----------



## meatsmith (Sep 24, 2012)

Wisconsin 30lb bow, 100lb crossbow


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

*Alabama-
Alaska-
Arizona-
Arkansas-35# as of this year
California-
Colorado-
Connecticut-
Delaware-
Florida-35#s
Georgia-No Minimum
Hawaii-
Idaho-40#
Illinois-
Indiana-35#
Iowa-
Kansas-no minimum (formerly 45#)
Kentucky-No minimum
Louisiana-
Maine-
Maryland-
Massachusetts-
Michigan- No Minimum
Minnesota - 30#
Mississippi-
Missouri-
Montana-
Nebraska-
Nevada- Must be able to send a 400 grn arrow 150 yrds. (Note: Poster claims to have surpassed that mark,with a 35 lb recurve,shooting a 500 grn arrow.)
New Hampshire-40#
New Jersey-35# (X-Bow 75#)
New Mexico-40#
New York-
North Carolina-40#
North Dakota-
Ohio-
Oklahoma-30# for compound / 40# for recurve, longbow or selfbow
Oregon-
Pennsylvania-35#s
Rhode Island-
South Carolina-
South Dakota-
Tennessee-
Texas-No Set Limit (Formerly 40#)
Utah-40#
Vermont-
Virginia-
Washington-
West Virginia-
Wisconsin-30# (100# X-Bow)
Wyoming-40# *


----------



## jbw59 (Jun 27, 2010)

Alabama-
Alaska-
Arizona-
Arkansas-35# as of this year
California-
Colorado-
Connecticut-
Delaware-
Florida-35#s
Georgia-
Hawaii-
Idaho-40#
Illinois-
Indiana-35#
Iowa-
Kansas-no minimum (formerly 45#)
Kentucky-No minimum
Louisiana-
Maine-
Maryland-
Massachusetts-
Michigan- No Minimum
Minnesota - 30#
 Mississippi-
Missouri-
Montana-
Nebraska-
Nevada- Must be able to send a 400 grn arrow 150 yrds. (Note: Poster claims to have surpassed that mark,with a 35 lb recurve,shooting a 500 grn arrow.)
New Hampshire-
New Jersey-
New Mexico-
New York-
North Carolina-40#
North Dakota-
Ohio-
Oklahoma-30# for compound / 40# for recurve, longbow or selfbow
Oregon-
Pennsylvania-35#s
Rhode Island-
South Carolina-
South Dakota-
Tennessee-
Texas-No Set Limit (Formerly 40#)
Utah-40#
Vermont-
Virginia-•Bows must be capable of propelling a broadhead arrow at least 125 yards
Washington-
West Virginia-
Wisconsin-
Wyoming-40#


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

Alabama-35#
Alaska-40 lbs. for deer, wolf, wolverine, Dall sheep, caribou, and black bear. The law requires a peak draw weight of at least 50 lbs. for mountain goat, moose, elk, musk ox, bison, and brown bear;
Arizona-
Arkansas-35# as of this year
California-
Colorado-
Connecticut-
Delaware-
Florida-35#s
Georgia-
Hawaii-
Idaho-40#
Illinois-
Indiana-35#
Iowa-
Kansas-no minimum (formerly 45#)
Kentucky-No minimum
Louisiana-
Maine-
Maryland-
Massachusetts-
Michigan- No Minimum
Minnesota - 30#
Mississippi-
Missouri-
Montana-
Nebraska-
Nevada- Must be able to send a 400 grn arrow 150 yrds. (Note: Poster claims to have surpassed that mark,with a 35 lb recurve,shooting a 500 grn arrow.)
New Hampshire-Moose 50#,Turkey 30#, all other species is 40#
New Jersey-
New Mexico-
New York-
North Carolina-40#
North Dakota-
Ohio-
Oklahoma-30# for compound / 40# for recurve, longbow or selfbow
Oregon-
Pennsylvania-35#s
Rhode Island-
South Carolina-
South Dakota-
Tennessee-
Texas-No Set Limit (Formerly 40#)
Utah-40#
Vermont-
Virginia-•Bows must be capable of propelling a broadhead arrow at least 125 yards
Washington-
West Virginia-
Wisconsin-30#
Wyoming-40#


----------



## Dewey3 (May 6, 2012)

Alabama-35#
Alaska-40 lbs. for deer, wolf, wolverine, Dall sheep, caribou, and black bear. The law requires a peak draw weight of at least 50 lbs. for mountain goat, moose, elk, musk ox, bison, and brown bear;
Arizona-
Arkansas-35# as of this year
California-
Colorado-
Connecticut-
Delaware-
Florida-35#s
Georgia-
Hawaii-
Idaho-40#
Illinois-
Indiana-35#
Iowa- no minimum !!!
Kansas-no minimum (formerly 45#)
Kentucky-No minimum
Louisiana-
Maine-
Maryland-
Massachusetts-
Michigan- No Minimum
Minnesota - 30#
Mississippi-
Missouri-
Montana-
Nebraska-
Nevada- Must be able to send a 400 grn arrow 150 yrds. (Note: Poster claims to have surpassed that mark,with a 35 lb recurve,shooting a 500 grn arrow.)
New Hampshire-Moose 50#,Turkey 30#, all other species is 40#
New Jersey-
New Mexico-
New York-
North Carolina-40#
North Dakota-
Ohio-
Oklahoma-30# for compound / 40# for recurve, longbow or selfbow
Oregon-
Pennsylvania-35#s
Rhode Island-
South Carolina-
South Dakota-
Tennessee-
Texas-No Set Limit (Formerly 40#)
Utah-40#
Vermont-
Virginia-•Bows must be capable of propelling a broadhead arrow at least 125 yards
Washington-
West Virginia-
Wisconsin-30#
Wyoming-40#


----------



## bobreeks (Dec 29, 2009)

Alabama-
Alaska-
Arizona-
Arkansas-35# as of this year
California-
Colorado-
Connecticut-
Delaware-
Florida-35#s
Georgia-No Minimum
Hawaii-
Idaho-40#
Illinois-
Indiana-35#
Iowa-
Kansas-no minimum (formerly 45#)
Kentucky-No minimum
Louisiana-
Maine-
Maryland-
Massachusetts-
Michigan- No Minimum
Minnesota - 30#
Mississippi-
Missouri-
Montana-
Nebraska-
Nevada- Must be able to send a 400 grn arrow 150 yrds. (Note: Poster claims to have surpassed that mark,with a 35 lb recurve,shooting a 500 grn arrow.)
New Hampshire-40#
New Jersey-35# (X-Bow 75#)
New Mexico-40#
New York-greater then 35#
North Carolina-40#
North Dakota-
Ohio-
Oklahoma-30# for compound / 40# for recurve, longbow or selfbow
Oregon-
Pennsylvania-35#s
Rhode Island-
South Carolina-
South Dakota-
Tennessee-
Texas-No Set Limit (Formerly 40#)
Utah-40#
Vermont-
Virginia-
Washington-
West Virginia-
Wisconsin-30# (100# X-Bow)
Wyoming-40#


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

Michigan, probably the only state got it right.


GEREP said:


> Alabama-
> Alaska-
> Arizona-
> Arkansas-35# as of this year
> ...


----------



## gun (Apr 26, 2005)

Wyoming is 40#'s for deer, but 50#'s for elk.


----------



## meatsmith (Sep 24, 2012)

rattus58 said:


> Michigan, probably the only state got it right.


I'm a WI native that lives in MI for the past 10 years. It's interesting the hunting and trapping regulation differences between the states. WI has a bunch of rules for bows and firearms with draw weight, broadhead cut, barrel length, but allows short barrel rifles and suppressors. MI pretty much leaves it up to the outdoorsman to make the decision what they are comfortable with using, plus we can even use cut shells and buckshot for deer and bear. The only thing too restrictive is elk hunting is firearm only, no archery allowed.


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

*Alabama-
Alaska-
Arizona-
Arkansas-35# as of this year
California-
Colorado-
Connecticut-
Delaware-
Florida-35#s
Georgia-No Minimum
Hawaii-
Idaho-40#
Illinois-
Indiana-35#
Iowa-
Kansas-no minimum (formerly 45#)
Kentucky-No minimum
Louisiana-
Maine-
Maryland-
Massachusetts-
Michigan- No Minimum
Minnesota - 30#
Mississippi-
Missouri-
Montana-
Nebraska-
Nevada- Must be able to send a 400 grn arrow 150 yrds. (Note: Poster claims to have surpassed that mark,with 27" DL, 35 lb recurve, 500 gr. arrow.)
New Hampshire-40#
New Jersey-35# (X-Bow 75#)
New Mexico-40#
New York-greater then 35#
North Carolina-40#
North Dakota-
Ohio-
Oklahoma-30# for compound / 40# for recurve, longbow or selfbow
Oregon-
Pennsylvania-35#s
Rhode Island-
South Carolina-
South Dakota-
Tennessee-
Texas-No Set Limit (Formerly 40#)
Utah-40#
Vermont-
Virginia-
Washington-
West Virginia-
Wisconsin-30# (100# X-Bow)
Wyoming-40# Deer/50# Elk*

Man....I hope somebody from Montana chimes in...this is what I got from them when attempting to research "Min Draw Weight"

********************************************************

_ Archery Equipment (ArchEquip)
It shall be illegal to possess, while hunting big game during any Archery Season - ArchEquip only season, archery equipment that does not meet the following criteria:
Hunting Bow - A hunting bow for big game shall be a longbow, flatbow, recurve bow, compound bow, or any combination of these designs meeting the following requirements and restrictions:
The bow must be a device for launching an arrow, which derives its propulsive energy solely from the bending and recovery of two limbs (includes bows with split limbs).
The bow must be hand drawn by a single and direct uninterrupted pulling action of the shooter. The bowstring must be moved from brace height to the full draw position by the muscle power of the shooter's body. The energy used to propel the arrow shall not be derived from any other source such as hydraulic, pneumatic, mechancial, or similar devices. These limitations shall not exclude the mechanical leverage advantage provided by eccentric wheels or cams so long as the available energy stored in the bent limbs of the bow is the sole result of a single, continuous, and direct pulling effort by the shooter.
The bow must be hand-held. One hand shall hold the bow and the other hand draw the bowstring. The bowstring must be moved and/or held at all points in the draw cycle entirely by muscle power of the shooter until release. The bowstring must be released as a direct and conscious action of the shooter either relaxing the tension of the fingers or triggering the release action of a hand-held release aid. Exception: Physically disabled bowhunters shall be exempted from the requirement of holding or shooting the bow with their hands.
The bow shall be no shorter than 28 inches.
The nominal percent of let-off for hunting bows shall be a maximum of 80 percent. It is recognized that variations in draw length and/or draw weight can affect the percent of let-off on compound bows. For these reasons minor variations in let-off are acceptable.
The following shall not be considered a hunting bow:
A crossbow
Any device with a gun-type stock or incorporating any device or mechanism that holds the bowstring at partial or full draw without the shooter's muscle power.
Any bow for which a portion of the bow's riser (handle) or any track, trough, channel, or other device that attaches directly to the bow's riser contacts, supports, and/or guides the arrow from a point rearward of the bow's brace height. This is not intended to restrict the use of standard overdraw systems.
Arrow - an arrow shall be a projectile at least 20 inches in overall length. The length of the arrow shall be measured from the rearward point of the nock to the tip of the broadhead.
Fletching shall be attached to the shaft end.
A broadhead shall be mounted on the fore end.
The arrow shall weigh no less than 300 grains with the broadhead attached.
Arrows must have broadheads with at least two cutting edges. The broadhead must be at least 7/8 inches at the widest point, and weigh no less than 70 grains.
Exclusions: The following archery equipment is prohibited during the Archery Season - ArchEquip only season:
Electronic or battery-powered devices attached to a hunting bow.
A bow sight or arrow which uses artificial light, luminous chemicals such as tritium or electronics.

The following archery equipment is prohibited during any season:
Any chemical or explosive device attached to an arrow to aid in the taking of wildlife.



Permit To Modify Archery Equipment (PTMAE)

The PTMAE allows a person with a disability to use archery tackle that supports the bow, and draws, holds, and releases the string to accommodate the individual disability (arrows are not exempt, and would still need to meet current requirements for the archery season). The person is required to meet eligibility criteria established by FWP. Contact FWP at 406-444-2535 for more information or to obtain an application_


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

JINKSTER said:


> *Alabama-
> Alaska-
> Arizona-
> Arkansas-35# as of this year
> ...


And here I was commiserating about Hawaii.... :laugh:


----------



## ranchoarcher (Sep 26, 2013)

*
Alabama-
Alaska-
Arizona-
Arkansas-35# as of this year
California- The bow must be able to cast an arrow at least 130 yards. 
Colorado-
Connecticut-
Delaware-
Florida-35#s
Georgia-No Minimum
Hawaii-
Idaho-40#
Illinois-
Indiana-35#
Iowa-
Kansas-no minimum (formerly 45#)
Kentucky-No minimum
Louisiana-
Maine-
Maryland-
Massachusetts-
Michigan- No Minimum
Minnesota - 30#
Mississippi-
Missouri-
Montana-
Nebraska-
Nevada- Must be able to send a 400 grn arrow 150 yrds. (Note: Poster claims to have surpassed that mark,with 27" DL, 35 lb recurve, 500 gr. arrow.)
New Hampshire-40#
New Jersey-35# (X-Bow 75#)
New Mexico-40#
New York-greater then 35#
North Carolina-40#
North Dakota-
Ohio-
Oklahoma-30# for compound / 40# for recurve, longbow or selfbow
Oregon-
Pennsylvania-35#s
Rhode Island-
South Carolina-
South Dakota-
Tennessee-
Texas-No Set Limit (Formerly 40#)
Utah-40#
Vermont-
Virginia-
Washington-
West Virginia-
Wisconsin-30# (100# X-Bow)
Wyoming-40# Deer/50# Elk
*


----------



## meatsmith (Sep 24, 2012)

Doesn't say anything in there about draw weight, so I would say Montana is a "no minimum" state.


----------



## MikeG (May 17, 2014)

Alabama-
Alaska-
Arizona-
Arkansas-35# as of this year
California- The bow must be able to cast an arrow at least 130 yards. 
Colorado-
Connecticut-
Delaware-
Florida-35#s
Georgia-No Minimum
Hawaii-
Idaho-40#
Illinois-
Indiana-35#
Iowa-
Kansas-no minimum (formerly 45#)
Kentucky-No minimum
Louisiana-
Maine-
Maryland-
Massachusetts-
Michigan- No Minimum
Minnesota - 30#
Mississippi-
Missouri-
Montana-
Nebraska- No Minimum
Nevada- Must be able to send a 400 grn arrow 150 yrds. (Note: Poster claims to have surpassed that mark,with 27" DL, 35 lb recurve, 500 gr. arrow.)
New Hampshire-40#
New Jersey-35# (X-Bow 75#)
New Mexico-40#
New York-greater then 35#
North Carolina-40#
North Dakota-
Ohio-
Oklahoma-30# for compound / 40# for recurve, longbow or selfbow
Oregon-
Pennsylvania-35#s
Rhode Island-
South Carolina-
South Dakota-
Tennessee-
Texas-No Set Limit (Formerly 40#)
Utah-40#
Vermont-
Virginia-
Washington-
West Virginia-
Wisconsin-30# (100# X-Bow)
Wyoming-40# Deer/50# Elk


----------



## Dewey3 (May 6, 2012)

Try this again - folk are not copying the most recent list !!!
Alabama-
Alaska-
Arizona-
Arkansas-35# as of this year
California- The bow must be able to cast an arrow at least 130 yards. 
Colorado-
Connecticut-
Delaware-
Florida-35#s
Georgia-No Minimum
Hawaii-
Idaho-40#
Illinois-
Indiana-35#
Iowa- No minimum !!!
Kansas-no minimum (formerly 45#)
Kentucky-No minimum
Louisiana-
Maine-
Maryland-
Massachusetts-
Michigan- No Minimum
Minnesota - 30#
Mississippi-
Missouri-
Montana-
Nebraska- No Minimum
Nevada- Must be able to send a 400 grn arrow 150 yrds. (Note: Poster claims to have surpassed that mark,with 27" DL, 35 lb recurve, 500 gr. arrow.)
New Hampshire-40#
New Jersey-35# (X-Bow 75#)
New Mexico-40#
New York-greater then 35#
North Carolina-40#
North Dakota-
Ohio-
Oklahoma-30# for compound / 40# for recurve, longbow or selfbow
Oregon-
Pennsylvania-35#s
Rhode Island-
South Carolina-
South Dakota-
Tennessee-
Texas-No Set Limit (Formerly 40#)
Utah-40#
Vermont-
Virginia-
Washington-
West Virginia-
Wisconsin-30# (100# X-Bow)
Wyoming-40# Deer/50# Elk


----------



## nmlongbow (Nov 13, 2007)

I really hope nobody counts on a forum blog to decide what's legal.

NM's 40# rule is inaccurate.

New Mexico has no minimum for archery so you can hunt elk, Bighorn Sheep or Oryx with a 5lb bow and an expandable BH if you want to.


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

nmlongbow said:


> I really hope nobody counts on a forum blog to decide what's legal.
> 
> NM's 40# rule is inaccurate.
> 
> New Mexico has no minimum for archery so you can hunt elk, Bighorn Sheep or Oryx with a 5lb bow and an expandable BH if you want to.


Another smart state.....:thumbs_up


----------



## meatsmith (Sep 24, 2012)

nmlongbow said:


> I really hope nobody counts on a forum blog to decide what's legal.


I think the intent is to be a guide, not the gospel. I hope once this project is complete, the original post has all the info with a legal disclaimer to "check your state/local laws", etc and the rest of the thread be deleted before being a sticky.


----------



## jakeemt (Oct 25, 2012)

Alabama-
Alaska-
Arizona-
Arkansas-35# as of this year
California- The bow must be able to cast an arrow at least 130 yards. 
Colorado-
Connecticut-
Delaware-
Florida-35#s
Georgia-No Minimum
Hawaii-
Idaho-40#
Illinois-
Indiana-35#
Iowa- No minimum !!!
Kansas-no minimum (formerly 45#)
Kentucky-No minimum
Louisiana-
Maine-
Maryland-
Massachusetts-
Michigan- No Minimum
Minnesota - 30#
Mississippi-
Missouri-No Minimum
Montana-
Nebraska- No Minimum
Nevada- Must be able to send a 400 grn arrow 150 yrds. (Note: Poster claims to have surpassed that mark,with 27" DL, 35 lb recurve, 500 gr. arrow.)
New Hampshire-40#
New Jersey-35# (X-Bow 75#)
New Mexico-40#
New York-greater then 35#
North Carolina-40#
North Dakota-
Ohio-
Oklahoma-30# for compound / 40# for recurve, longbow or selfbow
Oregon-
Pennsylvania-35#s
Rhode Island-
South Carolina-
South Dakota-
Tennessee-
Texas-No Set Limit (Formerly 40#)
Utah-40#
Vermont-
Virginia-
Washington-
West Virginia-
Wisconsin-30# (100# X-Bow)
Wyoming-40# Deer/50#


----------



## treekilla (Jan 21, 2015)

I mostly hunt gamelands in n.c. and have had my hunting permit checked several times and the wardens never even looked at my bow. But we have a 40lb min. And the average deer is about 90lbs, haha


----------



## bubblehead (Feb 5, 2013)

South Carolina--No Set Minimum


----------



## fallhunt (Aug 2, 2013)

Illinois required a bow (all types) with a 40# min. as measured at 28 inch draw for deer only. The bow weapon was specified without regard to the archer's actual draw length. Now relatively recently Illinois has also included this same requirements for Turkey. There is not a min.# requirement for small game or other archery hunting outside of archery deer and archery turkey. This is the information given to me a while back by an Illinois wildlife enforcement officer (or whatever the correct term is now for a game warden - LOL).


----------



## bilbowbone (Jan 15, 2011)

Washington = #40


----------



## Zurf (Mar 8, 2014)

Montana's a bunch of party poopers with that no explosives rule. They must not have watched enough Dukes of Hazard. Luke never used his explosive arrows for evil purposes.


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

nmlongbow said:


> I really hope nobody counts on a forum blog to decide what's legal.
> 
> NM's 40# rule is inaccurate.
> 
> New Mexico has no minimum for archery so you can hunt elk, Bighorn Sheep or Oryx with a 5lb bow and an expandable BH if you want to.


Thanks for that nmlongbow...you just confirmed a decision I was on the fence about.



meatsmith said:


> I think the intent is to be a guide, not the gospel. I hope once this project is complete, the original post has all the info with a legal disclaimer to "check your state/local laws", etc and the rest of the thread be deleted before being a sticky.


Yes...Indeed...and matter of fact?....I've been contemplating abandoning this project over several reasons including the above but not limited too....

1. My attempts to work on..."filling in the blanks of DW minimums from other states"...proved to be a freaking researchers nightmare as it seemed not only was much of the info not kept updated and current but there were "source issues" as well complete with links leading to sub-section links leading to PDF's some of which were anything but concise with much "built-in gray area" to navigate with some dang near uninterpretable and on top of that?...

2. Much of what was available?...was questionably out-dated information from divisions that seemed to be changing their laws and statutes with the weather.

and finally?....

3. Whens the last time anybody had a Game Officer actually check their bow poundage? :laugh: 

So along with losing my ambition?....I am extremely hesitant to complete this listing as it will become null and void in a few months when they re-write the laws yet again and I've already seen enough....leaving me with an almost rebellious attitude towards feeding into their bureaucratic BS any further than I already have. 

Besides...my new Sky TR-7 Carbon/Foam limbs are due to arrive any minute now. :laugh:

If you folks wish to continue this list?...please..by all means...be my guest and have at it but I've personally seen enough to know that if I go to any out of state archery hunts?...I'll do my research at that point and my best to avoid those states that require 40#+ minimum DW's.

I apologize too those who may feel let down and I thank all those who've participated thus far and despite my abandoning of this list as being incomplete?...I feel many here have gleaned much from this little exercise in what now seems "futility"...I know I have...and will be shooting whatever "I" feel as though "I" am most proficient with. 

L8R, Bill. :cool2:


----------



## 4 Fletch (Jan 25, 2014)

British Columbia (BC) 40# @28" 
Ontario (ON) 40# for Deer 50# for Bear and Moose @28" DL Crossbows 100# @12"

Alabama-
Alaska-
Arizona-
Arkansas-35# as of this year
California- The bow must be able to cast an arrow at least 130 yards.
Colorado-
Connecticut-
Delaware-
Florida-35#s
Georgia-No Minimum
Hawaii-
Idaho-40#
Illinois-
Indiana-35#
Iowa- No minimum !!!
Kansas-no minimum (formerly 45#)
Kentucky-No minimum
Louisiana-
Maine-
Maryland-
Massachusetts-
Michigan- No Minimum
Minnesota - 30#
Mississippi-
Missouri-No Minimum
Montana-
Nebraska- No Minimum
Nevada- Must be able to send a 400 grn arrow 150 yrds. (Note: Poster claims to have surpassed that mark,with 27" DL, 35 lb recurve, 500 gr. arrow.)
New Hampshire-40#
New Jersey-35# (X-Bow 75#)
New Mexico-40#
New York-greater then 35#
North Carolina-40#
North Dakota-
Ohio-
Oklahoma-30# for compound / 40# for recurve, longbow or selfbow
Oregon-
Pennsylvania-35#s
Rhode Island-
South Carolina-
South Dakota-
Tennessee-
Texas-No Set Limit (Formerly 40#)
Utah-40#
Vermont-
Virginia-
Washington-
West Virginia-
Wisconsin-30# (100# X-Bow)
Wyoming-40# Deer/50#

The California limit is interesting... I can stand on a cliff edge and cast an arrow 130 yards straight down and be legal. 
Legend has it that's how Titanic Thompson won a bet he could drive a golf ball 500+ yards.


----------



## bhanisch (Jan 26, 2012)

Alabama-
Alaska-
Arizona-
Arkansas-35# as of this year
California- The bow must be able to cast an arrow at least 130 yards. 
Colorado-
Connecticut-
Delaware-
Florida-35#s
Georgia-No Minimum
Hawaii-
Idaho-40#
Illinois-
Indiana-35#
Iowa- No minimum !!!
Kansas-no minimum (formerly 45#)
Kentucky-No minimum
Louisiana-
Maine-
Maryland-
Massachusetts-
Michigan- No Minimum
Minnesota - 30#
Mississippi-
Missouri-No Minimum
Montana-
Nebraska- No Minimum
Nevada- Must be able to send a 400 grn arrow 150 yrds. (Note: Poster claims to have surpassed that mark,with 27" DL, 35 lb recurve, 500 gr. arrow.)
New Hampshire-40#
New Jersey-35# (X-Bow 75#)
New Mexico-40#
New York-greater then 35#
North Carolina-40#
North Dakota-
Ohio-
Oklahoma-30# for compound / 40# for recurve, longbow or selfbow
Oregon-
Pennsylvania-35#s
Rhode Island-
South Carolina-
South Dakota-Fixed Blade Broadhead 40# for Elk, 30# other big game; Mechanical Head 50# Elk, 40# other big game
Tennessee-
Texas-No Set Limit (Formerly 40#)
Utah-40#
Vermont-
Virginia-
Washington-
West Virginia-
Wisconsin-30# (100# X-Bow)
Wyoming-40# Deer/50#


----------



## rickstix (Nov 11, 2009)

I checked out A –C…added a couple…and tried to resolve the New Mexico question. References have been provided at the bottom. Rick.

Alabama-36# deer and turkey
Alaska-
Arizona-30# antelope, bear, bighorn sheep, deer, elk, javelina, mountain lion, turkey
40# buffalo
Arkansas-35# as of this year
California- The bow must be able to cast an arrow at least 130 yards. 
Colorado-
Connecticut-40# deer and turkey
Delaware-
Florida-35#s
Georgia-No Minimum
Hawaii-
Idaho-40#
Illinois-
Indiana-35#
Iowa-no minimum
Kansas-no minimum (formerly 45#)
Kentucky-No minimum
Louisiana-
Maine-
Maryland-
Massachusetts-40# @28” deer, bear, turkey
Michigan- No Minimum
Minnesota - 30#
Mississippi-
Missouri-No Minimum
Montana-
Nebraska- No Minimum
Nevada- Must be able to send a 400 grn arrow 150 yrds. (Note: Poster claims to have surpassed that mark,with 27" DL, 35 lb recurve, 500 gr. arrow.)
New Hampshire-40#
New Jersey-35# (X-Bow 75#)
New Mexico-40#
New York-greater then 35#
North Carolina-40#
North Dakota-
Ohio-40# deer and turkey
Oklahoma-30# for compound / 40# for recurve, longbow or selfbow
Oregon-
Pennsylvania-35#s
Rhode Island-
South Carolina-
South Dakota-Fixed Blade Broadhead 40#for Elk, 30# other big game; Mechanical Head 50# Elk, 40# other big game
Tennessee-
Texas-No Set Limit (Formerly 40#)
Utah-40#
Vermont-
Virginia-
Washington-
West Virginia-
Wisconsin-30# (100# X-Bow)
Wyoming-40# Deer/50# Elk


(The following links mostly…if not all…came from related state authorities…different names in different states. If better and/or more current information becomes available, updating with sources would be welcomed. Links may also provide non-resident hunters with an easier path to such information.)

Alabama 2014/2015
http://www.eregulations.com/alabama/hunting-regulations-information/
35 pounds (deer and turkey)

Alaska (For some unknown reason I was unable to access their online Hunting Regulations PDF)

Arizona 2014/2015 2015/2016
http://www.azsos.gov/public_services/title_12/12-04.htm#ARTICLE_3
30 pounds antelope, bear, bighorn sheep, deer, elk, javelina, mountain lion, turkey
40 pounds buffalo


Arkansas 2014/2015 
http://www.agfc.com/licenses/Pages/PermitsSpecialUrban.aspx
35 pounds (found under the heading “Urban Deer Hunt Application Requirements”)

California 2014/2015 
http://www.fgc.ca.gov/regulations/current/mammalregs.aspx#354 
Big game: No bow or crossbow may be used which will not cast a legal hunting arrow, except flu-flu arrows, a horizontal distance of 130 yards. 

Colorado 2014 http://cpw.state.co.us/Documents/RulesRegs/Brochure/BigGame/biggame.pdf
(Could not find anything less than having to download the entire brochure.) 

Connecticut 2015
http://www.ct.gov/deep/cwp/view.asp?a=2700&q=556896&deepNav_GID=1633#BOWS
40 pounds (deer and turkey)

Massachusetts 2015 
http://www.eregulations.com/massachusetts/huntingandfishing/general-hunting-regulations/
40 pounds @ 28” (deer, bear, turkey)

New Mexico 2014 http://164.64.110.239/nmac/parts/title19/19.031.0010.htm
“Hunting and Fishing – Manner and Method of Taking” does not mention any draw eight restrictions
2015-2016 NM Hunting Rules & Info PDF http://www.wildlife.state.nm.us/dow...015_16-New-Mexico-Hunting-Rules-And-Info2.pdf

Ohio 2014/2015	
http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/hunting...ting-trapping-regulations/general-information
40 pounds (deer and turkey)

Washington 
http://wdfw.wa.gov/hunting/regulations/ http://wdfw.wa.gov/publications/01589/wdfw01589.pdf 
40 pounds (big game)


----------



## spookinelk (Feb 10, 2013)

Added CO


Alabama-36# deer and turkey
Alaska-
Arizona-30# antelope, bear, bighorn sheep, deer, elk, javelina, mountain lion, turkey
40# buffalo
Arkansas-35# as of this year
California- The bow must be able to cast an arrow at least 130 yards. 
Colorado-35#
Connecticut-40# deer and turkey
Delaware-
Florida-35#s
Georgia-No Minimum
Hawaii-
Idaho-40#
Illinois-
Indiana-35#
Iowa-no minimum
Kansas-no minimum (formerly 45#)
Kentucky-No minimum
Louisiana-
Maine-
Maryland-
Massachusetts-40# @28” deer, bear, turkey
Michigan- No Minimum
Minnesota - 30#
Mississippi-
Missouri-No Minimum
Montana-
Nebraska- No Minimum
Nevada- Must be able to send a 400 grn arrow 150 yrds. (Note: Poster claims to have surpassed that mark,with 27" DL, 35 lb recurve, 500 gr. arrow.)
New Hampshire-40#
New Jersey-35# (X-Bow 75#)
New Mexico-40#
New York-greater then 35#
North Carolina-40#
North Dakota-
Ohio-40# deer and turkey
Oklahoma-30# for compound / 40# for recurve, longbow or selfbow
Oregon-
Pennsylvania-35#s
Rhode Island-
South Carolina-
South Dakota-Fixed Blade Broadhead 40#for Elk, 30# other big game; Mechanical Head 50# Elk, 40# other big game
Tennessee-
Texas-No Set Limit (Formerly 40#)
Utah-40#
Vermont-
Virginia-
Washington-
West Virginia-
Wisconsin-30# (100# X-Bow)
Wyoming-40# Deer/50# Elk


----------



## skramr12 (Dec 20, 2014)

I have never yet seen a DEP officer in CT. with a bow scale strapped to his side. LOL :smile:


----------



## fulltimetrapper (Feb 2, 2015)

they need to carry a scale and have you draw back you could cheat a little but would be close


----------



## Beendare (Jan 31, 2006)

I didn't read the whole thread as* the minimum doesn't really matter....
*

its only an issue if you get checked....well then you just pull the bow back further............


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

But wait...it gets better because...

I used to think that "Arrow Cast Distance" was a foolish method....until I shot a set of Double Carbon/Bamboo Core limbs....and now?...

"The Draw Weight" thing seems kind of foolish. 

Point being?....there are 35# bows out there that shoot with all the speed, power and authority of a 45# bow....hence?...

there are 45# bows out there that shoot with all the speed, power and authority of a 35# bow! :laugh:

so who's fooling who and who is the fool?


----------



## rickstix (Nov 11, 2009)

I checked out* A –I*…added a couple…and tried to resolve the New Mexico question. References have been provided at the bottom. IMO, the rhyme, reason, lack thereof, and enforcement issues are of minor relevance in face of the rules that are presently in play. It is only reasonable for all hunters to be current with the existing game laws before the hunt begins. Rick.

Alabama-36# deer and turkey
Alaska-
Arizona-30# antelope, bear, bighorn sheep, deer, elk, javelina, mountain lion, turkey
40# buffalo
Arkansas-35# as of this year
California- The bow must be able to cast an arrow at least 130 yards. 
Colorado- 35#
Connecticut-40# deer and turkey
Delaware-35#
Florida-35#s
Georgia-No Minimum
Hawaii- longbows 40# @ 28”, recurved bows 35#
Idaho-40# @ 28” big game
Illinois-40# at some point within a 28-inch draw (deer, turkey)
Indiana-35#
Iowa-no minimum
Kansas-no minimum (formerly 45#)
Kentucky-No minimum
Louisiana-
Maine-
Maryland-
Massachusetts-40# @28” deer, bear, turkey
Michigan- No Minimum
Minnesota - 30#
Mississippi-
Missouri-No Minimum
Montana-
Nebraska- No Minimum
Nevada- Must be able to send a 400 grn arrow 150 yrds. (Note: Poster claims to have surpassed that mark,with 27" DL, 35 lb recurve, 500 gr. arrow.)
New Hampshire-40#
New Jersey-35# (X-Bow 75#)
New Mexico-40#
New York-greater then 35#
North Carolina-40#
North Dakota-
Ohio-40# deer and turkey
Oklahoma-30# for compound / 40# for recurve, longbow or selfbow
Oregon-
Pennsylvania-35#s
Rhode Island-
South Carolina-
South Dakota-Fixed Blade Broadhead 40#for Elk, 30# other big game; Mechanical Head 50# Elk, 40# other big game
Tennessee-
Texas-No Set Limit (Formerly 40#)
Utah-40#
Vermont-
Virginia-
Washington-40#
West Virginia-
Wisconsin-30# (100# X-Bow)
Wyoming-40# Deer/50# Elk


(The following links mostly…if not all…came from related state authorities…different names in different states. If better and/or more current information becomes available, updating with sources would be welcomed. Links may also provide non-resident hunters with an easier path to such information.)

Alabama 2014/2015
http://www.eregulations.com/alabama/...s-information/
35# (deer and turkey)

Alaska (For some unknown reason I was unable to access their online Hunting Regulations PDF)

Arizona 2014/2015 2015/2016
http://www.azsos.gov/public_services....htm#ARTICLE_3
30# antelope, bear, bighorn sheep, deer, elk, javelina, mountain lion, turkey
40#buffalo


Arkansas 2014/2015 
http://www.agfc.com/licenses/Pages/P...cialUrban.aspx
35# (found under the heading “Urban Deer Hunt Application Requirements”)

California 2014/2015 
http://www.fgc.ca.gov/regulations/cu...lregs.aspx#354 
Big game: cast a legal hunting arrow, except flu-flu arrows, a horizontal distance of 130 yards. 

Colorado 2014 http://cpw.state.co.us/Documents/Rul...me/biggame.pdf
(Could not find anything less than having to download the entire brochure.) 

Connecticut 2015
http://www.ct.gov/deep/cwp/view.asp?..._GID=1633#BOWS
40# (deer and turkey)

Delarare 2014/2015
http://www.eregulations.com/delaware/hunting/pageFlip
35#

Florida 2014
http://www.eregulations.com/florida/hunting/pageFlip
35#

Georga 2014/2015
http://www.eregulations.com/georgia/hunting/pageFlip
No minimum found

Hawaii (“Revised November 1999, maps and exhibits updated January 2003…Printed January 2003”)
http://dlnr.hawaii.gov/huntered/files/2013/05/MammalHuntingRegs_Chap123.pdf
longbows 40# @ 28”, recurved bows 35#

Idaho 2014
http://fishandgame.idaho.gov/public/docs/rules/bgLaws.pdf
40# @ 28” big game

Illinois 2014/2015
http://www.dnr.illinois.gov/hunting/Documents/HuntTrapDigest.pdf 
40# at some point within a 28-inch draw (deer, turkey)

Indiana 2014/2015
http://www.eregulations.com/indiana/hunting/pageFlip 
35#

Iowa 2014/2015
http://www.iowadnr.gov/Portals/idnr/uploads/Hunting/huntingregs.pdf
No weight restriction found

Massachusetts 2015 
http://www.eregulations.com/massachu...g-regulations/ 
40# @ 28” (deer, bear, turkey)

New Mexico 2014 http://164.64.110.239/nmac/parts/tit...9.031.0010.htm
“Hunting and Fishing – Manner and Method of Taking” does not mention any draw eight restrictions
2015-2016 NM Hunting Rules & Info PDF http://www.wildlife.state.nm.us/down...-And-Info2.pdf

Ohio 2014/2015 
http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/hunting-...al-information
40# (deer and turkey)

Washington 
http://wdfw.wa.gov/hunting/regulations/ http://wdfw.wa.gov/publications/01589/wdfw01589.pdf 
40# (big game)


----------



## Aronnax (Nov 7, 2013)

JINKSTER said:


> But wait...it gets better because...
> 
> I used to think that "Arrow Cast Distance" was a foolish method....until I shot a set of Double Carbon/Bamboo Core limbs....and now?...
> 
> ...


I wonder about the cast distance, and maybe it doesn't matter since no responsible hunter would do this (probably not even an irresponsible one), but hypothetically speaking, if you had a super light weight arrow, how low in poundage could you go and still make the distance?

I know Hank (well, I think it was Hank) has been shooing super light weights and wrote something about getting surprisingly good casts from it.

BM


----------



## rickstix (Nov 11, 2009)

Aronnax said:


> I wonder about the cast distance, and maybe it doesn't matter since no responsible hunter would do this (probably not even an irresponsible one), but hypothetically speaking, if you had a super light weight arrow, how low in poundage could you go and still make the distance?
> 
> I know Hank (well, I think it was Hank) has been shooing super light weights and wrote something about getting surprisingly good casts from it.
> 
> BM


Cast, in regards to hunting regulations, should be stipulated, as in California’s law: “cast a *legal hunting arrow*, except flu-flu arrows, a horizontal distance of 130 yards”.

If one is searching for loopholes…they’re really not that difficult to find. But then you might be making your case to judge…and I’d probably rather take my chances with jumping out of a treestand. Rick.


----------



## kenny.baptista2 (Feb 1, 2014)

I did several searches on line and went through the regs. And couldn't find anything for Tennessee so I called them. The enforcement officer I talked with said they did away with the minimum draw weight a few years ago. So Tennessee No Minimum.


----------



## bjaurelio (Apr 30, 2014)

Alabama-36# deer and turkey
Alaska-
Arizona-30# antelope, bear, bighorn sheep, deer, elk, javelina, mountain lion, turkey
40# buffalo
Arkansas-35# as of this year
California- The bow must be able to cast an arrow at least 130 yards. 
Colorado- 35#
Connecticut-40# deer and turkey
Delaware-35#
Florida-35#s
Georgia-No Minimum
Hawaii- longbows 40# @ 28”, recurved bows 35#
Idaho-40# @ 28” big game
Illinois-40# at some point within a 28-inch draw (deer, turkey)
Indiana-35#
Iowa-no minimum
Kansas-no minimum (formerly 45#)
Kentucky-No minimum
Louisiana-
Maine-
Maryland-
Massachusetts-40# @28” deer, bear, turkey
Michigan- No Minimum
Minnesota - 30#
Mississippi-
Missouri-No Minimum
Montana-
Nebraska- No Minimum
Nevada- Must be able to send a 400 grn arrow 150 yrds. (Note: Poster claims to have surpassed that mark,with 27" DL, 35 lb recurve, 500 gr. arrow.)
New Hampshire-40#
New Jersey-35# (X-Bow 75#)
New Mexico-40#
New York-greater then 35#
North Carolina-40#
North Dakota-
Ohio-40# deer and turkey
Oklahoma-30# for compound / 40# for recurve, longbow or selfbow
Oregon-
Pennsylvania-35#s
Rhode Island-
South Carolina-
South Dakota-Fixed Blade Broadhead 40#for Elk, 30# other big game; Mechanical Head 50# Elk, 40# other big game
Tennessee-
Texas-No Set Limit (Formerly 40#)
Utah-40#
Vermont-
Virginia- Bows must be capable of propelling a broadhead arrow at least 125 yards.
Washington-40#
West Virginia-
Wisconsin-30# (100# X-Bow)
Wyoming-40# Deer/50# Elk


----------



## 4 Fletch (Jan 25, 2014)

Alright, what's with all you xenophobes chopping out the Kanukistan limits? 

It suggests you're not being very neighbourly, spelled the English way merely to incite consternation.


----------



## MGF (Oct 27, 2012)

JINKSTER said:


> But wait...it gets better because...
> 
> I used to think that "Arrow Cast Distance" was a foolish method....until I shot a set of Double Carbon/Bamboo Core limbs....and now?...
> 
> ...


And then there are guys like Jimmy Blackmon who kill a pile of deer every year with forty-something pound SELF bows. I'm sure he makes a nice bow but how "high performance" can they be?

Last year he posted that he was shooting a modern bow around 50 pounds because he wanted to shoot them out at 30 yards. But then we have all these guys poking at them at 12 yards thinking the rest of us need heavy bows.

I can't prove anything except that you can't kill what you can't hit.


----------



## MGF (Oct 27, 2012)

4 Fletch said:


> Alright, what's with all you xenophobes chopping out the Kanukistan limits?
> 
> It suggests you're not being very neighbourly, spelled the English way merely to incite consternation.


The thread title says "state wide". Is Kanukistan a state? LOL


----------



## alabamafan2 (Jan 21, 2009)

Im on a phone and cant copy and paste the list but south carolina has no restrictions on draw weight or length or cast distance.


----------



## Stub (Aug 13, 2013)

That's interesting. I never heard of a requirement to cast an arrow x amount of distance before. Learned something new.


----------



## patrick2cents (Jan 26, 2014)

4 Fletch said:


> Alright, what's with all you xenophobes chopping out the Kanukistan limits?
> 
> It suggests you're not being very neighbourly, spelled the English way merely to incite consternation.


I would be interested in the Canadian limits... always wanted to hunt up that way.


----------



## kenny.baptista2 (Feb 1, 2014)

Alabama-36# deer and turkey
Alaska-
Arizona-30# antelope, bear, bighorn sheep, deer, elk, javelina, mountain lion, turkey
40# buffalo
Arkansas-35# as of this year
California- The bow must be able to cast an arrow at least 130 yards. 
Colorado- 35#
Connecticut-40# deer and turkey
Delaware-35#
Florida-35#s
Georgia-No Minimum
Hawaii- longbows 40# @ 28”, recurved bows 35#
Idaho-40# @ 28” big game
Illinois-40# at some point within a 28-inch draw (deer, turkey)
Indiana-35#
Iowa-no minimum
Kansas-no minimum (formerly 45#)
Kentucky-No minimum
Louisiana-
Maine-
Maryland-
Massachusetts-40# @28” deer, bear, turkey
Michigan- No Minimum
Minnesota - 30#
Mississippi-
Missouri-No Minimum
Montana-
Nebraska- No Minimum
Nevada- Must be able to send a 400 grn arrow 150 yrds. (Note: Poster claims to have surpassed that mark,with 27" DL, 35 lb recurve, 500 gr. arrow.)
New Hampshire-40#
New Jersey-35# (X-Bow 75#)
New Mexico-40#
New York-greater then 35#
North Carolina-40#
North Dakota-
Ohio-40# deer and turkey
Oklahoma-30# for compound / 40# for recurve, longbow or selfbow
Oregon-
Pennsylvania-35#s
Rhode Island-
South Carolina-
South Dakota-Fixed Blade Broadhead 40#for Elk, 30# other big game; Mechanical Head 50# Elk, 40# other big game
Tennessee- No Minimum 
Texas-No Set Limit (Formerly 40#)
Utah-40#
Vermont-
Virginia- Bows must be capable of propelling a broadhead arrow at least 125 yards.
Washington-40#
West Virginia-
Wisconsin-30# (100# X-Bow)
Wyoming-40# Deer/50# Elk


----------



## rickstix (Nov 11, 2009)

I checked out *A –M*…added a couple…and tried to resolve the New Mexico question. References have been provided at the bottom. IMO, the rhyme, reason, lack thereof, and enforcement issues are of minor relevance in face of the rules that are presently in play. It is only reasonable for all hunters to be current with the existing game laws before the hunt begins. Rick.

Alabama-36# deer and turkey
Alaska-
Arizona-30# antelope, bear, bighorn sheep, deer, elk, javelina, mountain lion, turkey
40# buffalo
Arkansas-35# as of this year
California- The bow must be able to cast an arrow at least 130 yards. 
Colorado- 35#
Connecticut-40# deer and turkey
Delaware-35#
Florida-35#s
Georgia-No Minimum
Hawaii- longbows 40# @ 28”, recurved bows 35#
Idaho-40# @ 28” big game
Illinois-40# at some point within a 28-inch draw (deer, turkey)
Indiana-35#
Iowa-no minimum
Kansas-no minimum (formerly 45#)
Kentucky-No minimum
Louisiana-
Maine-
Maryland-
Massachusetts-40# @28” deer, bear, turkey
Michigan- No Minimum
Minnesota - 30#
Mississippi-
Missouri-No Minimum
Montana-
Nebraska- No Minimum
Nevada- Must be able to send a 400 grn arrow 150 yrds. (Note: Poster claims to have surpassed that mark,with 27" DL, 35 lb recurve, 500 gr. arrow.)
New Hampshire-40#
New Jersey-35# (X-Bow 75#)
New Mexico-40#
New York-greater then 35#
North Carolina-40#
North Dakota-
Ohio-40# deer and turkey
Oklahoma-30# for compound / 40# for recurve, longbow or selfbow
Oregon-
Pennsylvania-35#s
Rhode Island-
South Carolina-no minimum 
South Dakota-Fixed Blade Broadhead 40#for Elk, 30# other big game; Mechanical Head 50# Elk, 40# other big game
Tennessee-no minmum
Texas-No Set Limit (Formerly 40#)
Utah-40#
Vermont-
Virginia- Bows must be capable of propelling a broadhead arrow at least 125 yards.
Washington-40#
West Virginia-
Wisconsin-30# (100# X-Bow)
Wyoming-40# Deer/50# Elk


(The following links mostly…if not all…came from related state authorities…different names in different states. If better and/or more current information becomes available, updating with sources would be welcomed. Links may also provide non-resident hunters with an easier path to such information.)

Alabama 2014/2015
http://www.eregulations.com/alabama/...s-information/
35# (deer and turkey)

Alaska (For some unknown reason I was unable to access their online Hunting Regulations PDF)

Arizona 2014/2015 2015/2016
http://www.azsos.gov/public_services....htm#ARTICLE_3
30# antelope, bear, bighorn sheep, deer, elk, javelina, mountain lion, turkey
40#buffalo


Arkansas 2014/2015 
http://www.agfc.com/licenses/Pages/P...cialUrban.aspx
35# (found under the heading “Urban Deer Hunt Application Requirements”)

California 2014/2015 
http://www.fgc.ca.gov/regulations/cu...lregs.aspx#354 
Big game: cast a legal hunting arrow, except flu-flu arrows, a horizontal distance of 130 yards. 

Colorado 2014 http://cpw.state.co.us/Documents/Rul...me/biggame.pdf
(Could not find anything less than having to download the entire brochure.) 

Connecticut 2015
http://www.ct.gov/deep/cwp/view.asp?..._GID=1633#BOWS
40# (deer and turkey)

Delarare 2014/2015
http://www.eregulations.com/delaware/hunting/pageFlip
35#

Florida 2014
http://www.eregulations.com/florida/hunting/pageFlip
35#

Georga 2014/2015
http://www.eregulations.com/georgia/hunting/pageFlip
No minimum found

Hawaii (“Revised November 1999, maps and exhibits updated January 2003…Printed January 2003”)
http://dlnr.hawaii.gov/huntered/file...gs_Chap123.pdf
longbows 40# @ 28”, recurved bows 35#

Idaho 2014
http://fishandgame.idaho.gov/public/...les/bgLaws.pdf
40# @ 28” big game

Illinois 2014/2015
http://www.dnr.illinois.gov/hunting/...TrapDigest.pdf 
40# at some point within a 28-inch draw (deer, turkey)

Indiana 2014/2015
http://www.eregulations.com/indiana/hunting/pageFlip 
35#

Iowa 2014/2015
http://www.iowadnr.gov/Portals/idnr/...untingregs.pdf
No weight restriction found

Kansas 2014
http://kdwpt.state.ks.us/Hunting/Hunting-Regulations/Deer/Legal-Equipment
none mentioned (deer, turkey, antelope or elk)

Kentucky 2014/2015
http://fw.ky.gov/Hunt/Documents/1415huntingguide.pdf
No Minimum (deer, elk, bear)

Louisiana 2014/2015
http://www.wlf.louisiana.gov/sites/...015_louisiana_hunting_regulations_low_res.pdf
30#

Maine 2014/2015
http://www.maine.gov/ifw/hunting_trapping/hunting/archery.htm
http://www.eregulations.com/maine/hunting/pageFlip
35# deer (no mention for moose, turkey, bear)

Maryland 2014/2015
http://www.eregulations.com/maryland/hunting/pageFlip
30# deer, bear

Massachusetts 2015 
http://www.eregulations.com/massachu...g-regulations/ 
40# @ 28” (deer, bear, turkey)

Michigan 2014/2015
http://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/hunting_and_trapping_digest_461177_7.pdf 
No mention deer, bear, elk, turkey

Minnesota 2014
http://files.dnr.state.mn.us/rlp/regulations/hunting/2014/full_regs.pdf#view=fit&pagemode=bookmarks
30# big game

Mississippi
http://www.mdwfp.com/media/7311/hunting_seasons.pdf 
No Minimum 

Misouri 2015
http://mdc.mo.gov/sites/default/files/resources/2010/03/2015hunttrapregs.pdf
none mentioned

Montana 2014
http://fwp.mt.gov/hunting/regulations/default.html
none mentioned bison, bear, deer, elk, antelope

New Mexico 2014 http://164.64.110.239/nmac/parts/tit...9.031.0010.htm
“Hunting and Fishing – Manner and Method of Taking” does not mention any draw weight restrictions
2015-2016 NM Hunting Rules & Info PDF http://www.wildlife.state.nm.us/down...-And-Info2.pdf

Ohio 2014/2015 
http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/hunting-...al-information
40# (deer and turkey)

Washington 
http://wdfw.wa.gov/hunting/regulations/ http://wdfw.wa.gov/publications/01589/wdfw01589.pdf 
40# (big game)


----------



## fotoguy (Jul 30, 2007)

I can only speak for Pennsylvania, since it is where I do most of my bowhunting....but, contrary to those anti-politician who don't know hunting rants, yes, the legislature APPROVES minimum draw weight, license allocations, seasons, and tags issued, but in Pa, those numbers are generated by the Game Commission, and then submitted to the state legislature for approval, and I have never heard or read that they have not approved any recommendations by the Game Commission, so technically, yes, the politicians vote on the proposals, but those are generated by the state hunting commission.....

secondly, I think this is making a big deal out of something...not to belittle it, but....

in my 40+ years of hunting, compound and stickbow, I have never had a game warden ask to see the poundage marked on my bow...nor have they ever measured the cutting width of my broadheads....I hunt state game lands only, and have had many encounters with game wardens....they have checked my license and tags, and if the appropriate season, they have checked for the proper safety orange being worn...but NEVER have they concerned themselves with my draw weight.......with over 200,000 bowhunting tags sold in the state, and an understaffed warden situation, they have all they can do to check for poaching, hunting after legal hours, etc.....it seems that draw weight is low on their list of priorities......if on their radar at all......

Should there be a minimum weight..don't know.....but I think of all the topics bowhunters should be concerned about, this ranks pretty low on the priority list....at least for me....your mileage may vary....I know myself and many of my bowhunting friends here in PA are more concerned about being allowed to hunt on Sundays than fighting to get minimum draw weight eliminated......


----------



## jakeemt (Oct 25, 2012)

patrick2cents said:


> I would be interested in the Canadian limits... always wanted to hunt up that way.


I do to but, no diy hunting up there. All of the provinces have prohibitions against hunting without a guide. (except small game) not cool Canada. We let you hunt public land here diy.


----------



## portablevcb (May 10, 2014)

If you are interested in a specific state then just go to that state's web site and get the info. Things change from year to year.

From the NM 2015-2016 Hunting Guide:

Legal sporting arms for hunting big-game species (page 133) include: centerfire rifle or handgun
(see individual species for caliber restrictions); shotgun no smaller than 28 gauge, firing a single slug;
bow and arrows; crossbow and bolts; and muzzleloading rifle.

Sporting arm exceptions are noted in each species section.

Sights on bows may not magnify targets or project light. Arrows must have broadheads (fixed or
mechanical) with steel cutting edges. No drugs may be used on a hunting arrow and arrows cannot
be driven by explosives.


Legal Sporting Arms for Deer Hunting
Archery Only:
Any bow and arrow. Crossbow use only by certified mobility-impaired hunters.

Elk:
Bow and arrow.

This is the way it is listed for all species. No draw weight or cast specified.


----------



## SteveG. (Dec 25, 2014)

Alabama-
Alaska-
Arizona-
Arkansas-35# as of this year
California-
Colorado-
Connecticut-
Delaware-
Florida-35#s
Georgia-
Hawaii-
Idaho-
Illinois-
Indiana-35#
Iowa-
Kansas-No limit
Kentucky-
Louisiana-
Maine-
Maryland-
Massachusetts-
Michigan-
Minnesota - 30#
Mississippi-
Missouri-No limit
Montana-
Nebraska-
Nevada-
New Hampshire-
New Jersey-
New Mexico-
New York-
North Carolina-40#
North Dakota-
Ohio-
Oklahoma-30# for compound / 40# for recurve, longbow or selfbow
Oregon-
Pennsylvania-35#s
Rhode Island-
South Carolina-
South Dakota-
Tennessee-
Texas-No Set Limit (Formerly 40#)
Utah-
Vermont-
Virginia-
Washington-
West Virginia-
Wisconsin-
Wyoming-40#


----------



## rickstix (Nov 11, 2009)

portablevcb said:


> If you are interested in a specific state then just go to that state's web site and get the info. Things change from year to year.


Great…New Mexico solved. I don’t know where the 40# figure came from…couldn’t find anything that supported it, myself.

Indeed, laws change…and ignorance can lead to unexpected consequence, including the removal of hunting privileges in other states as well. BTW, given that the hunting privilege is open to such unilateral treatment, it has long been my thinking that non-resident hunters should also be counted along with the residents…even by some small degree…whenever the voice of hunters is being considered.

It’s been kinda interesting searching out the many different laws…and finding out how they’re more easily accessed online in some states than in others. An “eRegulation” link provides the same booklet/pamphlet that’s available over-the-counter in that state, which you can easily flip through page by page, while some other states have a format that works similarly. Either way…if all the other states got on board with this method…trying to access the information and researching any particular subject wouldn’t be the PIA it’s proving to be.

AND…lawyers should not be allowed in the writing of these laws, unless they are going to REDUCE the number of words. Reading some of the BS reminded me of the first time I researched a law. The very first sentence had 128 words before the period…may have been absent of any other punctuation as well. I cannot remember now, what the subject was…any better than I could when I got to the end of that sentence. Rick.


----------



## 4 Fletch (Jan 25, 2014)

jakeemt said:


> I do to but, no diy hunting up there. All of the provinces have prohibitions against hunting without a guide. (except small game) not cool Canada. We let you hunt public land here diy.


Lived here all of my life and this is the first I've read/heard of this. Nor did i see it on the ON website... 
https://www.ontario.ca/travel-and-recreation/hunting-licence-non-residents-ontario

AB says you gotta hunt w a local, which makes sense. Only need a guide for big game. 
http://mywildalberta.com/hunting/nonresidenthunters/default.aspx

And I see we're wiped off the list again. Man you guys are acting like... well, never mind. I'm sure you're so used to thinking you're the center of the universe... we get the same thing up here from Torontonians.


----------



## Joe Ryan (Jun 8, 2014)

Maryland is #30 and #75 for crossbow


----------



## patrick2cents (Jan 26, 2014)

4 Fletch said:


> Lived here all of my life and this is the first I've read/heard of this. Nor did i see it on the ON website...
> https://www.ontario.ca/travel-and-recreation/hunting-licence-non-residents-ontario
> 
> AB says you gotta hunt w a local, which makes sense. Only need a guide for big game.
> ...


I didn't ever see them on the list... go ahead and reply with them on there-it would certainly be interesting to see what they are and what differences there may be from the states.


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

I am not a hunter but I appreciate good work. This is what a forum is about. Great information, great post Jinx. Jinx, you should pull the final product out of this post when done and repost it so folks can bookmark it.


----------



## Bow Dad (Feb 4, 2015)

Great resource. ... what do you guys think is minimum practical draw weight for Elk?


----------

